# Half Lytely.. please help



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

I am trying to down this stuff and I just can't.Supposed to drink 8 oz every 10 min.I've had 32 oz in 60 min.I have so much more to go but feel like I'm going to hurl.Colonoscopy is tomorrow 8am.What can I do?I just took 2 mg zofram and took ativan earlier.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

well, too late.I just threw up.I had 48oz of this stuff in 2.5 hrs.I started at 6pm and with my last sip at 830, I couldn't hold it down anymore.So I guess tomorrow is off







I have 36 oz left.Don't think I can do anymore.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just see what happens. If you are running clear out the other end... you are done prepping.Why these Docs think that _everyone_ has to drink the same amount of this stuff is beyond me.And there _are_ more gentle preps available and they do not use them.It defies logic.If you are able to go through with it tomorrow, great!If you are not.. you tried and that prep is simply not the one for you.If you must re-schedule tell them clearly you simply will not use that prep method and he will have to come up with another that doesn't involve drinking that amount of stuff.If they still won't do it.. I swear, your best bet is finding a Doc that will work with you.I'm rolling you some good thoughts and I am hoping for the best for you.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Hey BQ.. thanks for the response







I can't sleep.. too upset... physically and emotionally







I've been crying and feel so wiped out just from that







I took the anti-nausea meds prescribed to me.. didn't work.Thing is I'm running clear, I think. All yellow.(no brown.. nothing else)My hubby says that is considered clear... and if I remember correctly, last year I was concerned because of the same thing.. when they asked me if I was clear, I said no, it's yellow.She laughed and said "that's fine".Well .. if toomorrow is off for any reason. I am definitely standing firm on a different prep.thanks again BQ


----------

